# Power Pipe



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I just received info. on this product and wonder if anyone has ever used it. 

http://www.renewability.com/video.html

I understand the concept, but doubt that it will perform as well as they claim.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No way that is paying out. 

I think this has been on the PZ before.

Can't remember where though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd end up taking more showers....:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Drain heat recovery is an old concept. It works. Can be a good thing when building a new structure. It's a tough sell to retrofit one into a slab on grade home though :laughing:.

They also work poorly on slab on grade homes because there are no verticle pipes underground. The heat transfer sucks on horizontal pipes.


----------

